# New Fishing Pier



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Big Up Fishing Massive!!

Check out the new fishing pier. Anybody know anything about this fishing area?


http://www.dailypress.com/news/dp-local_nnpier_0704jul04,0,7935560.story


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Wait until fall. That spot ought to be the a hot striper spot after dark especially on an outgoing tide. There ought to be good croaker, etc. there right now. Following the flounder thread and Jake Ace's post it might be a good place to try some big baits.

The question will be security. That end of town does not have the best reputation.


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm an out-of-towner and unfamiliar with King-Lincoln Park. Is there an address I can Google?

G


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

From what I was able to see on Google Earth, the park is right beside the Monitor Marrimac Bridge, and there is a pier there already. Problem is, the pier that is in the picture now is only about 400' long and t's at the end with about 
90'. Since the pics on Google Earth are 6 months or so old, I'm guessing they've been building on to this over the summer. If this is the case, at 1600' long, that will be a sweet spot!


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Put in 

100 Jefferson ave, Newport News VA

There is a pier on the north side of the park that looks like a standard neighborhood pier. Although that is a public pier that is not the wavescreen pier.

Just to the South east of the building you see a long narrow L shaped structure. It is a wave screen for the small boat harbor. Quite a bit of your recreational license money (Kinda $500,000) was used to improve the wave screen and provide lighting. That is the new fishing pier. The end of it is in about 25 feet of water.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Not to offend anyone but go strapped its in the HOOD!! Down by Caseys seafood.


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

They make holsters for Pier Carts?!?!?!?


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

nope just gun racks


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

I found this informative video about the new pier. Can't wait!


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

But if his mama is worried about feeding the kids, can't she just walk down to the new pier?!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

babz369 said:


> nope just gun racks


Gun racks....That was good. 

That does sound like a great pier regardless of the location.


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

Google Maps has a decent street view of the area. I'm sure it's outdated by now, but it looks like a great location water-wise.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...spn=0.007207,0.008401&ie=UTF8&z=17&iwloc=addr


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Here you go!*


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

*Hmm*

I don't think that's the pier. That appears to be the structure next to the dock thingy. Look up the beach a bit. There's looks to be a pier with a t at the end.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

atblis said:


> I don't think that's the pier. That appears to be the structure next to the dock thingy. Look up the beach a bit. There's looks to be a pier with a t at the end.


Hmm, agreed now that i look at it, i'm no mapping expert but is that a 1600 foot pier? =]



that's a narrow pier in the pictures! i thought it was part of the docking as well but, the railing is blocking anyone access from the water for the most part so, i don't know, looks really nice, but narrow, hope that is not what Newport news considers a "pier" -- people are going to get pissed off when i come down the way with my cooler, man sized chair and fishing poles, lol =]


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

early prediction: 
It will be the dirtiest pier around. during "croaka" season, it will be packed. The rockfishing will be good there at night, but you would have to be stupid to go there at night.

in the ghetto.......in the ghetto.....on a cold and gray newport news morning, another fishing pier was born....in the ghetto...and PETA cried- cuz one more thing that they don't need is people bathing fish in grease...in the ghetto...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant Virginia Boy 
Good job it is in the ghetto, that way we might have access for a while before the area turns into condo hell


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yea Im there alot in my boat as it is close to where I put in. The wooden pier is Lincoln park witch closes at dark. The new pier is ok with better fishing towards the end. It holds alot of croaker and spot right now with the better bite being after dark. In front of the pier is about 16 ft deep according to my depth finder and like said above is a good place for striper after dark and on a moving tide. The wooden pier is awful to fish as when its low tide its about a foot deep all around it in casting range. The railing on the new pier is high in the back and short in the front so take your short poles. Water really rips out there towards the end but IMHO the best way to fish that pier will be dropping straight down close to the pilons as thats what I aim for off my boat and have caught a flounder or 2 that way. Good luck out there...oh and it is a rough neighborhood out there but the biker boys (cops on bikes) patrol that place daily


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Any body going fishing on opening day?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Those were the pic's sent to me from someone who was working on the project, However, they are months old, so who knows! I have never been out there.

Here are other pictures that were sent to me. One showing the build? and the other the parking?:


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Doesnt look like its right in the middle of a "ghetto". Seems like the ner-do-wels would have to travel quite a distance to get there.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Trust me, it's all the way at the end of Jefferson Ave. and it ain't a good place to be after dark. I would also be very careful on what ya leave in your car where it can be seen.

I think the roughest part is getting to it and driving out,, the cops even closed shop down there.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Hide the gps......... There all about ganking them these days...
and if ya got a hoopty... bring it there....... Not the newer vehicle.. thats a hoopty fishing.. spot.


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

yes not a very safe place to be after the sun goes down, thats when all the gouls and goblenes come out. fishing in groups will be safer after dark. my 45 is always a safe bet.


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

*Fishing tonight!?*

Big Up Anglers!

I'm going to fish the new pier from 7pm to 10pm tonight. Anybody down? Trust me I got something for the Wicked Mon. 
Can't be worst then the ghetto in DC. SE Especially! LOL


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

D .... Being from SS (been to upper Marl. and SS in the dark )I know ..Shouldnt be a problem It may be bad but it is only Newport News Not like downtown DC at night either HOOODDDOOOYA know!!


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

*new pier*

went down to check it out. not wide at all but it is long. seems like it good place to fish. nice size blues being caught on plugs. the guy next to me was picking up flounder with finger mullet on jig heads. saw some nice spot as well. not a bad place to fish, location not the greatest.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Sorta reminds me of the trips I made to the Hampton Coliseum back in the day. Once you got thru the surrounding hood  ...ya had it made. 
And back then, for teens....a hoopty was the only way to go. Except when ya was traveling via interstate from P-Town sporting that temp spare tire as a 4th wheel.  One look into your crazed eyes after that life in your hands experience... no one dared try and stop ya from reaching the lot. 


Don't let the thought of what "may happen" keep ya from giving the pier a try.


----------

